# Teething



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello All,

Kody started teething around 3 1/2 months of age. He is currently 5 months old I I just found a tooth so I believe he is still teething. I can honestly say that this period has been rather frustrating. Kody became very finicky with his food and refused to eat his hard kibble. We tried, warm water, chicken broth and mixing soft food. Some days he would eat it and others he would sniff it and walk away. I was very concerned with his lack of eating however my vet did not seem very concerned. 

Just this week he began eating hard kibble again but never to the point where he has cleaned the bowl. I'm still giving him warmed soft food just to entice him over to his bowl. Were going in for our normal vet visit Tuesday so I will be speaking with the vet again.

Can any one advise about how much longer will it be before he has his full set of adult teeth? 

Also, please share your teething experience with your pup.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Kodysmom said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kody started teething around 3 1/2 months of age. He is currently 5 months old I I just found a tooth so I believe he is still teething. I can honestly say that this period has been rather frustrating. Kody became very finicky with his food and refused to eat his hard kibble. We tried, warm water, chicken broth and mixing soft food. Some days he would eat it and others he would sniff it and walk away. I was very concerned with his lack of eating however my vet did not seem very concerned.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that nobody responded to this, I just found it by accident through a search! Scarlett is also very picky with her food, sometimes eats it, sometimes doesn't and her vet isn't concerned either. But I thought that we were finished with teething at about 6 months (maybe a bit later). However, the last 2 days Scarlett has been biting and chewing everything in sight! She was never a destructive puppy, but she has been chewing everything. So I have no idea if dogs are like people and have stages of teething (e.g., maybe she is getting in some molars or something). I too would love to know when the teething ends!


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy is 23 weeks and showing signs of still teething. She will not eat her kibble on those days that her teeth hurt, but will make up for her the next day when they feel better.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted is well over the teething stage - but is still a horrendous chewer and really picky with his food - some days he will eat, others he won't.
But it doesn't seem to do him any harm, he now weighs just over 11kgs


----------

